# Increase mains water pressure



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi,

I've just plumbed my beautiful Londinium L1-P and annoyingly I have low water pressure at just about 2.0 bar. Anyone know of any products to increase the line pressure up to the 3 bar optimal?


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

I believe flojet are the only real products to use for increasing plumbed in line pressure.

Recent thread threw up the price of £200 somewhere. Have a search for water pressure to find it


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I have pumps on my boat, same design, you connect them up to the mains and a power source, when they detect the water is flowing it kicks in and ups the pressure.

Peace of cake to fit.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Just a thought on this...could it be that you might have an in-line service valve within your copper plumbing somewhere - usually sited close to taps etc. If so check that it is fully open before you go to the lengths of installing pumps etc.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Many / most service valves only have an opening of about 5 to 6 mm, this can cause quite a restriction to flow, particularly where you need full flow /volume.

Service valves are available with full flow Ie 15 mm bore to match 15 mm pipe.

Yes I am aware that a coffee machine does not require a large flow rate but normal service valves and low water pressure do not aid flow.

Plus one for what Syenitic said:good:


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Once you have checked your existing pipework etc then the smallest quietest (still very loud) proper solution is probably something like:

http://www.pumpsukltd.com/puk-silent-boost-quiet-home-water-booster-pump.html or http://www.tppumps.co.uk/04-pressure-boosting/small-pressure-set.html

But these are big in terms of space and that does seem like overkill unless you could also use the extra pressure elsewhere.

I still feel that a hand built low volt pump setup would work. If it just boosting pressure to the L1-P then introducing a non return valve before the connection to the pump should satisfy water regulations having the power supply remote from the unit is good for safety too just remember to use hoses/pipework suitable for potable water

A selection of pumps on ebay shows from 35 psi upwards which I think is about 2.4bar:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=HIGH+PRESSURE+DIAPHRAGM+WATER+PUMP&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=100psi+131psi&_sacat=0&_udlo=&_udhi=&_ftrt=901&_ftrv=1&_sabdlo=&_sabdhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=15&_stpos=PL12PD&_sargn=-1%26saslc%3D1&_salic=3&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=200


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Do you also need an accumulator tank (Small 1ltr) installed ?

My pumps are noisy things, plus they prime themselves every now and then, which can be annoying!


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

It's not going to help but I can confirm that running the feed at 2 bar might be problematic. I included a prv into my machine feed and set it at 2 bar for my previous E61 HX. Feeding the L1 with the same pressure resulted in slow filling and the occasional low water alarm.


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> I have pumps on my boat, same design, you connect them up to the mains and a power source, when they detect the water is flowing it kicks in and ups the pressure.
> 
> Peace of cake to fit.


Hi froggy, which one specifically do you use?


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for all the great tips. I'm off to hunt for an inline service valve!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Tewdric said:


> It's not going to help but I can confirm that running the feed at 2 bar might be problematic. I included a prv into my machine feed and set it at 2 bar for my previous E61 HX. Feeding the L1 with the same pressure resulted in slow filling and the occasional low water alarm.


he has an l1-p which works optimally at 3 bar


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

alexferdi said:


> Hi froggy, which one specifically do you use?


I have jabsco pumps fitted, but you would need to check if these are right for you, i have no idea what pressure mine are, very low i would imagine as its just helping the water come from the tank to the taps.


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> I have jabsco pumps fitted, but you would need to check if these are right for you, i have no idea what pressure mine are, very low i would imagine as its just helping the water come from the tank to the taps.


Do you have the jabsco connected to your mains water for washing machine etc or tank water supply?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

All my water, taps, shower, toilet and washing machine on the boat are run from the jabsco pump which is fed by the tank.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

You could of course look at ebay.

People that move to having combi boilers often sell pumps. Look out for Stuart Turner for example: Thee pumps are built for purpose and are the equivalent of Fracino (British and parts available)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stuart-turner-boostamatic-pump-brand-new-no-box-/281896314441?hash=item41a2546649 (an earlier version of: http://www.stuart-turner.co.uk/products/previous-products/es-b-4000/ )

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stuart-Turner-Flomate-Flo-Mate-46574-Automatic-Mains-Water-Booster-Pump-/141867882673?hash=item2107fc18b1 (Details here: http://www.stuart-turner.co.uk/products/flomate/mains-boost/ )

Keep watching and I m sure you could snap up a bargain

EDIT: Here you go....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stuart-Turner-Pump-Monsoon-3-0-bar-Single-/121856514991?hash=item1c5f36dbaf

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stuart-Turner-Monsoon-3-0-Bar-Positive-Head-Pump-/252235089361?hash=item3aba6205d1:g:QiYAAOSwT~9Wh6Zn

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stuart-Turner-Monsoon-Extra-3-6-Bar-Single-Pump-46594-/181982159266?hash=item2a5efb61a2:g:yGIAAOSwL7VWi9NM


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

grumpydaddy said:


> You could of course look at ebay.
> 
> People that move to having combi boilers often sell pumps. Look out for Stuart Turner for example: Thee pumps are built for purpose and are the equivalent of Fracino (British and parts available)
> 
> ...


It does say in the first line of the Technical Details. For use where an "open vented positive head system -- gravity ---. To me this says fed from a cistern or tank.?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Then the Flomate type is probably the one to go for:



> "At times of low mains water pressure, the Stuart Turner *Flomate mains boost**pump* is designed to provide an additional 1.5 bar to any existing mains pressure at a maximum flow rate of 12 l/min,"


What I am less sure about is this



> Flomate also features a built in bypass, which means that when the mains pressure exceeds
> 
> 1.5 bar, the performance is not restricted. The pump will automatically start when a flow rate of 0.6 l/min or more exists.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Reply from Grundfoss Pumps to question. Is this pump suitable for potable water to a coffee machine. ( Ie drinking water)

U P A 15 - 90 N and U P A 15 - 120

Yes this will be suitable as this is a pressure booster pump not a circulating pump.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

OK hands up...... I only got as far as reading the first part of the description



> *The UPA 15-90 is a circulator pump* designed for pressure boosting of potable water and domestic hot water.


.....and it does look like an ordinary circulatory too


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

So how do those pumps work, i see you can switch it to automatic, does that mean it kicks in when it detects flow?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

grumpydaddy said:


> OK hands up...... I only got as far as reading the first part of the description
> 
> .....and it does look like an ordinary circulatory too


I think it may be stainless steel components being in contact with drinking water rather than some composite materials. Also i believe the electronics may be different to allow flow sensing.

I agree many of these pumps look similar, possibly to allow use of same casing for cost benefit ?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

They have a flow sensor which switches on pump when it senses a draw off point being opened.


----------

